# some of our pigs



## Dino (Aug 19, 2013)

Daisey







Penny






Traversing pig passage...






Dottie






Some of our herefords


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 19, 2013)

Your pigs look awesome, health and happy!!! What bred is the blace one with white shoulders (Penny)? When I was growing up that is what our pigs looked like!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 19, 2013)

Penny is a hampshire, she will be bred this fall by our hereford.  Yep, they are pretty content most times, they have lots of room to roam, graze, loaf or wallow.  Its funny watching them get excited... its like watching popcorn pop!  Lol!


----------



## bj taylor (Aug 20, 2013)

great looking pigs.  I hope to have a few some day.  I wish they could be penned with other animals.    I like how they have a lot of shade.


----------



## Dino (Aug 22, 2013)

Our most recent...


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 4, 2013)

good grief.  they're so little and so many.  I bet they grow fast.  I would love to have a few pigs, but i'm overrun with animals and don't need anymore


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor mama, those teats look so red and sore from the hungry little mouths


----------

